# [photo] ibook G4 problème carte mère fusible



## albu68 (19 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir,

- Le cordon de l'alimentation de mon ibook était dénudé puis à céder.
- J'ai tenté de bidouiller pour la réparer, maintenant ça ma grillé le fusible de la carte mère.

D'après vous pourrait on mettre à la place du petit fusible blanc un petit fils très fin  ? 

Je suis conscient du risque de ne pas mettre de fusible, le mal est déjà fait et il ne devrait plus y avoir de surtension avec la nouvelle alim. ( d'après le noir sur la photo, il y a des chances que d'autre composants on grillés )

Merci d'avance !


----------



## ben206stras (22 Octobre 2009)

Je ne suis pas certain que ton fusible (de 5A) aie grillé... A vérifier...

Par contre, on dirait bien que d'autres composants ont réellement bien surchauffé et sont peut-être HS, notamment le circuit intégré noir disposé en dessous sur la photo du fusible...

Ce n'est pas une super idée de shunter le fusible par un fil, même fin. Un fusible de ce genre coute quelques dizaines de centimes d'euro...


----------



## albu68 (2 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse, j'ai essayé de faire un pont mais le mac ne s'allume toujours pas =/

Oui c'est bien noir ! Ok ça coute pas chère un fusible mais je vois vraiment pas comment le changer. Il est  intégré à la carte mère.


----------



## ben206stras (4 Novembre 2009)

Avec le pont que tu as fait, tu as identifié que le fusible n'était pas (le seul compsant) en cause.

Comme on le voit sur la photo, le problème est plus grave. Clairement, un bon nombre de circuit intégrés ainsi que des résistances ont surchauffé, entrainant les auréoles noires autour d'eux.
Il faut donc chercher aussi de ce côté, mais j'ai peur que trop de dommages soient difficilement répérable, à moins de remplacer tous les composants auréolés...

Bon courage...


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Novembre 2009)

De plus, maintenant les PCB des carte mères sont multicouches et j'ai bien peur qu'une des couche internes ai pus être endommager, en ce cas c'est irréparable


----------

